

How we built TryIon with BluetoothLE, Node.js, Websockets, and JSMpeg - billylindeman
http://lava.io/blog/try-ion-behind-the-scenes

======
stygiansonic
Thanks for the write up! Was very interesting to see of the use of jsmpeg.

As for why socket.io doesn't support binary, I'm guessing because it might be
difficult to support that over some of the fallback transports. (That appears
to be the reason in SockJS as well)

------
tdowns
Who is your hosting provider? Did you see any ill-effects when you shared this
with HN a few days ago?

~~~
billylindeman
We use DigitalOcean for hosting. We were pushing video to ~100 clients
steadily for ~6 hours without many issues, but ~3AM EST we got DDOS'd and
DigitalOcean disabled our streaming box for a few hours.

~~~
ericbarch
Our box actually wasn't disabled - just the network. We were getting hit with
> 1 Gbps of bandwidth inbound. Prior to the DDoS, we were handling the traffic
quite well with a single 1GB RAM box. At times we were pushing around 20MB/s
outbound.

